

Ask HN: How do you inform users of new features? - jsatok

Recently I've been thinking about how to inform users of new features for a web app. How do you do it?
======
timzon_dot_com
Interesting subject. I just finish posting about a new feature 5mn ago 1\. I
write a blog post about the new feature (<http://blog.snapabug.com>) 2\. I
send a link to the post through our Twitter (@snapabug) 3\. I send a link to
the post from our Facebook Fan Page. I will then later, add this new feature
description to our monthly email newsletter. I'd be curious to know how others
do it too.

------
sriray
At Arktan, we do the following, 1\. Write a blog post describing the new
feature. 2\. Send a message using our internal messaging feature with a link
to the blog post. 3\. Send out a tweet with a link to the blog post.

We have built a notification system, we are not using it yet, but we are going
to use it for announcements.

Srikanth <http://www.arktan.com/user/srikanth>

------
vasconcj
on our site we have an "announcements" section on the profile page (first page
user sees when they sign in) so we can post something there. We usually will
like the announcement to a longer story (similar to a blog post) where users
can comment and provide feedback. We also have public feedback groups on our
site, so we'll often post the updates there as well as let some of the more
active users know directly. \- Julio from Experience Project
(<http://experienceproject.com>)

------
duckbridge
Besides the normal stuff (newsletter, blog post, etc), I e-mail current
evangelist users directly and ask them to spread the word.

